# pensacola pier report



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

caught unlimited cigs and hardtails, .... spotted two kings and threw on them, nothing. played with flipper, that was fun. goin back later. i caught some weird jack looking fish, anyone know what it is? ( i think its a rudder fish ).


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

banded rudderfish


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

is it good for bait?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, that's a juvinille banded rudderfish I believe. They do have size restrictions and can not be used as bait I don't believe.

I think it's 14" to 22"


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

good thing cause i threw them back.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

size limit 14-20 5 per person i caught about 20 yesterday only 3 leagal


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

decent eating?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

great eating!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

tastes like chicken


----------

